# World First Blockchain Casino



## jahidhasan (Oct 13, 2019)

I am very pleased to say that in my entire gambling career I have never seen a online casino like propersix. It's a completely decentralized
blockchain casino. It gives a lot of facilities to it's client. First of all, it gives a token to it's members for their identity. With this token client can easily play the casino and earn. They can keep the earning money in their own propersix wallet. It's withdrawal function is easy and it's security system is so strong. 
Because it use the latest A.I. blockchain technology.
So, what are you waiting for join now, Play the casino and earn money.


----------



## ChurchillMaris (Feb 12, 2021)

E.g. I'm interested in Italian layout and isn't supported yet 
Hope this will be fix soon.


----------



## ChurchillMaris (Mar 2, 2021)

The world's first blockchain casino. It is very interesting how it is used and how it differs fundamentally from a regular casino. I am also interested in the withdrawal system of these casinos, as well as the possibility of maximum earnings. I am currently using several methods at various online casinos to make some money. This system works on most sites and my winrate has increased. I found this on one site where it was written about 7 methods of winning with a small amount of money. The https://hfive555.com/en/how-to-win-at-the-casino-with-little-money surprised me a lot, and I want to try this tactic in this casino as well.


----------



## JanLewisfD (May 12, 2021)

This seems interesting, but is there any difference between a blockchain casino and a regular one? I am pretty experienced in this industry. I played a lot on the https://w88freelife.com/ platform. But, honestly, I do not understand why I should use a blockchain casino instead of the regular one.  In case someone is willing to help me here and explain to me what are the advantages of playing in a blockchain casino, I will be grateful. But since then, I will remain devoted to the classic casino platforms.


----------

